

Jetpack pilot crosses Colorado canyon - razorburn
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/World-News/Daredevil-Eric-Scott-Flies-Across-Royal-Gorge-In-Colorado-Wearing-Jetpack/Article/200811415160999?lpos=World_News_Top_Stories_Header_4&lid=ARTICLE_15160999_Daredevil_Eric_Scott_Flies_Across_Royal_Gorge_In_Colorado_Wearing_Jetpack

======
gaika
$200k this December, max flight time of 19 minutes, travel distance of 27
miles @83 mph: <http://uk.cars.ign.com/articles/817/817351p1.html>

